# Can you remember something you did at a really young age that got your Mom or Dad mad?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2016)

We had a large basement which my Mom kept nice and  clean. Nothing fancy, painted cement floor and walls, but warm in the winter and a great place for me to play when I couldn't be outside. My mom had her washing machine down there and Dad would clean up after doing yard work in two big tubs.On wash day she would put the hose from the old washing machine in one tub to pump out the water and the ringer faced the other so the clothes would fall right in the rinse water. She also had her curtain stretcher down there. One day during her spring cleaning she had washed all the white curtains in the whole house and spent hours pinning several layers to the stretcher. I had my tricycle down there. After she was done and went upstairs I got my water color kit and sat on my tricycle and painted the most beautiful picture on her curtains. Needless to say my Mom did not appreciate my art work. Another time I tried to help by scouring her cast iron frying pan with Brillo. The food stuck for months after.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup, I can think of several times that I messed up badly as a child.  However, my parents were pretty straight forward...they rewarded me for doing something good, and I usually picked myself up off the floor when I screwed up.  It didn't take me too long to discover the difference between Right and Wrong....and resolve never to do That particular thing again.  In today's "mamby/pamby" world, they could have potentially been accused of child abuse, but looking at some of the kids running around today, I think a swift kick in the butt would probably be a far better means of instilling some sense into them, than some of this Psychology BS that seems to be the current trend.  Girls can usually be "reasoned" with, and a suspension of privileges, or a good "talking to" is generally all that is needed...we had very little trouble raising our two girls.  Boys, however, sometimes need to feel the "back of the hand".  IMO.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 10, 2016)

Ha, ha, ha, Ruth, seems we were both, young artiste.  While my mom was in the hospital giving birth to my little sis I was back at home drawing a giant head on her and my dad's bedroom wall.   I had a cruel aunt while she and my other siblings sat to dinner I was ordered to clean that wall.  I don't even remember which aunt it was, but I was mad hungry, and never did that again.  Though that wasn't the last of my deeds.  BTW I was only 4 y/o.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 11, 2016)

I think it all started with being born and went downhill after that.  My siblings are all considerably older, and my old girl probably thought she was past child bearing age.  Then I had the audacity to come along.  Seems to me that everything I did made her mad - or at least nothing pleased her.   Both my parents were totally incapable of constructing a logical argument and I could out-argue them from an early age.  That got them mad - yeah!!


----------



## IKE (Jun 11, 2016)

Too many to list.......I was far, far from being a model kid & teen.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2016)

My dad's answer to whatever stoopid thing we had just done (and this was at least once a day) was, "WHAT WERE YOU THINKING? NO, WAIT, DON'T ANSWER THAT!  YOU _WEREN'T/!!!"

We had a large station wagon and a garage with a narrow door.  Inevitably, when I tried to back the wagon out, I'd get it stuck at an angle in the door.  I'd have to come in and tell him that, once again, the station wagon was stuck.  He'd stomp out and inch it out the door and tell me, once again, that I owed him a car when I made my first paycheck.  I loved my dad, really loved him.  He'd rant and rave but we all knew he didn't mean it._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2016)

The list is endless. Lol. I was an artist, particularly an escape artist. Smacking me around was never effective. Just pissed me off. I raised my son using the psychobabble, worked for him.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2016)

One time, pre-school, my mom was ironing and dropped the iron on the floor.  I made the mistake of laughing out loud.  Earned a smack on the behind while passing by.  Worked for me.  Can't remember any more until the teen years.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, there was the Spring snowball fight in my father's garage.  We had a late March/early April snowstorm.  There was no school as a result.  My friends and I had a huge snowball fight that ended up in the two car garage.  He came home to water all over the floor and a broken window.  He was rightfully pissed off and I'd seldom seen him that angry.  I got grounded for the entire Spring vacation week.  I was so mad at him for punishing me like that, feeling that it was excessive.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2016)

As a little bitty kid, I drew on the front room wallpaper with crayons.  My mother had a COW!!  I'll never forget that.  Then my dad came home and HE had a COW!  

Needless to say, I never did that again.  Also the crayon never came completely out of that wallpaper, either.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember one time I called my Mom a very bad word. I can't remember why but she grabbed me an sat me down in a chair. At that point she 
said"An don't get up till I say you can". I replied "I can if I want to" needles to say I didn't till she said I could,lol. Mom was always such a loving caring 
parent. Very rarely did she ever get angry with us kids. She loved her kids to the very end. She always made sure "we were happy''. She did this up until 
the day shed died. I so miss her


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh, I forgot about the time I was playing in the attic, which was partially floored.  I accidentally stepped off the floored part and put my foot through the insulation and the living room ceiling.  Dad was not a happy camper.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, my older brother was playing catch with an orange, with his friend; they were in high school when I was in grade school.  I wanted to join in, so I ended up being in the middle- that made a game of "catch" turn into "keep-away".   

Well, I couldn't catch the orange, it went over my head, and smashed through a window.    My mother hollered my name, I ran into the house, answering her summons.   She beat my backside with a hair brush, because she thought that it was my fault that the window got broken.     That was it.


----------



## Susie (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, sneaking into the pantry and eating peanut butter sandwiches as a little girl, was always hungry.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought I was a very good child until I turned a teenager (even I knew I was horrible then), but my mother never let me forget about something I did when I was five that she said embarrassed her. I was, according to my mother, the only child who cried on the first day of kindergarten and I made her stay in the room after all the other mothers had left. She was angry with me because I had been begging to go to school for at least a year or two before that day and she never expected me to cry (apparently, I made a huge fuss). I don't know what frightened me that first day, but it certainly wasn't my teacher, who I still think of as an angel. My mother reminded me of that day practically till the day she died, more than 60 years later.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

I remember playing with my friends at our house. We were such tomboys. All of use climbed a tree over to the roof on our neighbor's outhouse, On his property was a mulberry tree. We'd sit and eat berries all afternoon. The berries started working on us, and we had to use the bathroom. Mom was cleaning the kitchen floor, and wouldn't let us come in. We ran out the door to the neighbor's outhouse. When one of us open the door, our neighbor was sitting, butt naked reading his newspaper. It was @#@#@%&*$ Damn Kids. We were excused on this one. The berry eating and stains that would stay forever on our clothes. Just don't do it again or climb on the roof on the outhouse. You could have fallen through and if our neighbor was in there killed him or hurt yourselves an him. At the end of this dramatic speech dad would clear his voice. That meant business.:love_heart:


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 16, 2016)

When my younger sister and I were probably 6 and 7, we stayed with our grandmother one day. We thought while she was doing things elsewhere in the house that it would be awfully fun to see what happened if we fed potato chips into a small fan running on the floor, which resulted in them being spewed all over the rug. We howled with laughter until our grandmother came into the room. For some reason my sister was punished, but I wasn't even though I was equally as guilty.


----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2016)

When I was 5 years old, I walked home from kindergarten alone. I was so proud of myself for having such a great sense of direction but my grandma, my mom and even my dad were really angry and told me never to do that again. nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 17, 2016)

I brought 3 chickens into the house and hid them in my bedroom closet..


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 17, 2016)

When I was probably six or seven years old, I discovered the joys of melting crayons over a hot lightbulb. When I saw it smoking, naturally I did what anyone would do and threw *water *on the lightbulb, shorting out the light and causing it to shatter. My father came running, and being an electrician was not amused in the least. Thankfully I was not electrocuted, but I sure got a lecture.


----------



## Carla (Aug 17, 2016)

Marley said:


> I remember playing with my friends at our house. We were such tomboys. All of use climbed a tree over to the roof on our neighbor's outhouse, On his property was a mulberry tree. We'd sit and eat berries all afternoon. The berries started working on us, and we had to use the bathroom. Mom was cleaning the kitchen floor, and wouldn't let us come in. We ran out the door to the neighbor's outhouse. When one of us open the door, our neighbor was sitting, butt naked reading his newspaper. It was @#@#@%&*$ Damn Kids. We were excused on this one. The berry eating and stains that would stay forever on our clothes. Just don't do it again or climb on the roof on the outhouse. You could have fallen through and if our neighbor was in there killed him or hurt yourselves an him. At the end of this dramatic speech dad would clear his voice. That meant business.:love_heart:



Oh Marley, that is priceless!


----------



## Carla (Aug 17, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> When I was probably six or seven years old, I discovered the joys of melting crayons over a hot lightbulb. When I saw it smoking, naturally I did what anyone would do and threw *water *on the lightbulb, shorting out the light and causing it to shatter. My father came running, and being an electrician was not amused in the least. Thankfully I was not electrocuted, but I sure got a lecture.



Boys tend to do some really dumb things! I used to say it is amazing so many make it to adulthood. My son, when he was around 10 "rewired" his chord organ by cutting off the plug and wrapping the wire around another plug. And then he plugs it into the receptacle. I don't know how he wasn't electrocuted!


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 18, 2016)

I gave me old mans war medals away
to the rag n bone man while he was at work

i got a goldfish and a toy talking parrot
seemed a good swop at the time lol

he never forgave me


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

Bonzo, how old were you? Children do some things for what reason, we don't understand. I hope at least you have forgiven yourself--it sounds like another adult taking advantage of a child.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 18, 2016)

I used to sit and play with them medals
on me doorstep when this rag n bone man
came by offered me a goldfish n a toy parrot
for the medals I think I was about six

yes your right Carla he definitely did 
take advantage of a child


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

My parents were fairly strict when we were growing up and we would get spanked or punished for doing things they found unacceptable. I was a quick learner, not an angel but I knew the ground rules. Younger brother, not so much. We went to visit our grandparents whom just had their living room and dining room wallpapered, they always kept a nice house. They always had things on hand for the grandkids and we each got a bottle of soda and we're going to sit at the dining room table. Little brother chose a cola, and no one noticed him shaking the bottle. POW! It erupted and sprayed the entire ceiling and some of the walls! My father was ready to kill him. My grandfather, told him to calm down, it would dry and you wouldn't notice it. Well it did dry but you could still see it. Those grandparents were always so forgiving but my dad was livid.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 18, 2016)

my mom had a tropical fish collection . the big show at that time was sea hunt .

well i was a really young kid and i got a sewing needle , thread and a rubber band and i started trying to spear the fishes as they swam by


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

Came across an old picture of me sitting next to my father and grandfather outside on folding chairs. That is proof I must of done something wrong that day as I would not be sitting there on my own accord. My dad was a quiet man, he would sit and watch us but almost without looking. He would motion for us to come over then would make us sit there "till we learned how to behave". I always hated that! It would seem like FOREVER. Oh, and there were no explanations or buts--- that would be another infraction and double the time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 18, 2016)

When I was seven I had one of those toy bow and arrow sets with the rubber suction tips. They probably don't make them anymore, dangerous toys that they were. Anyway I was down in the basement with my younger sister, minding my own business, practicing with the bow and arrow. Sure enough, she got in the way. I told her to move. She didn't, so I did what any normal seven year old boy would do.....I shot her with the arrow. My aim was so good, it hit her in the face, right around the eye. Fortunately it caused no damage (thank you rubber suction tips), but being that she was five years old, she let out a wail. That crying sent our mother downstairs to see what the commotion was and naturally my little sister blamed me for shooting her in the face. I was caught with the evidence in hand. My mother didn't want to hear my excuse that, in retrospect, probably wasn't the best, that my little sister had been in the way and thus deserved to be shot with an arrow. 

Not long after that I found myself bent over my mother's lap and on the wrong end of one of those paddleball paddles, as was the common punishment in our house for causing injury to one's sister.  And I learned a valuable lesson that night, never aim for the face. Or was it don't shoot your kid sister with toy arrows?


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 19, 2016)

I remember a picture. I'd have to dig to find it. But it's my parents, brother and me at maybe five. My Dad is holding my mother's Siamese cat. It looks like a typical family portrait...unless you know the back story. I was wearing tights and a dress with a big bow, hair raked into place. No I was not a happy camper. As was my calling I apparently kept poking and teasing the poor cat who was none too happy to pose anyway. My Dad and brother look ready to clobber me. My Mom has her tight picture smile. I don't remember the moment exactly but I can imagine.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 17, 2016)

I had a pedal car and didn't like the color so I found some paint in the garage and painted it red, I thought it looked great so I painted my Dads new Jaguar the same color;


My friends Mum had a  poodle who got clipped regularly I thought it looked good so I clipped our collie.

The first time my Dad grew tomatoes, he babied them, talked to them and was out there every day waiting for them to  start ripening, one was way aheado f all the others, I came home from schooll checked the greenhouse and saw this lovely red tomato so I ate it


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 20, 2016)

Interrupting one's parent when they were talking was a sure way to provoke their ire.  Nowadays, you see kids routinely do so in public with nary a word of correction.


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2016)

As an eight year old, answering the front door to the rent man, and telling him, "Mum told me to tell you she's not in."


----------

